# Problème au démarrage, bloquage au mot de passe



## sinomo (13 Juin 2012)

Bonjour la communauté,


Je me permets de formuler un sujet sur ce forum dans cette partie "Macbook" parce que ca y est, pour la première fois après 5 ans de vie commune sans soucis avec mon Mac, il rencontre son premier problème. Problème que j'aimerais partager avec vous pour essayer de le résoudre le plus rapidement possible.

Le problème est le suivant; lors du démarrage de mon Mac, tout se passe correctement, jusqu'à l'étape du mot de passe. Je tape donc, comme d'habitude, mon mot de passe et c'est la que, après avoir cliqué sur la confirmation, l'écran devient noir. Il ne s'agit pas de l'écran noir de veille (car la diode sur la tranche du mac reste allumée en continue ) mais de l'écran noir qui apparait lorsqu'on ne remue pas sa souris ou que l'on ne touche pas au clavier pendant un certain moment (inactivité). 

J'ai beau entrer de faux mots de passes ( pour vérifier la réaction ), et il indique, comme si de rien était, que le mot de passe est erroné; ainsi je suis sûr que ce n'est pas le mot de passe qui pose un problème.

Cependant, le phénomène intéressant est le suivant; j'ai un certain nombre de logiciels qui se lancent automatiquement avec le lancement du système d'exploitation en temps normal, notamment le fameux logiciel de télécommunication "Skype". L'événement est le suivant; lorsque je suis bloqué sur la page avec le mot de passe, j'entends dans le fond que Skype, malgré le bloquage, se lance tranquillement. J'ai même demandé à un de mes contacts de m'appeler sur ce logiciel et l'appel fonctionne ( ca sonne, mais évidemment je ne peux pas répondre ).

Heureusement, j'ai régulièrement utilisé un disque dur externe en guise de "Backup" avec le logiciel "TimeMachine", donc toute proposition est la bienvenue, y compris une réinitialisation/formatage.

Après cette bonne nouvelle, une mauvaise; je n'ai plus le CD de "boot" livré avec le Mac, et après avoir demandé autour de moi ( et de demander à ceux autour de moi de demander autour d'eux), je n'ai toujours pas accès à ce fameux CD; mais je continue à chercher en attente de vos aimables propositions de traitement.

Est-ce grave docteur ? 

J'aimerais vous remercier à l'avance pour la compréhension et l'aide ( éventuelle) que vous allez m'offrir, je pense que vous connaissez le sentiment de ne plus avoir accès à son Mac en bonne santé ...  Pour toute question je suis bien sûr dispo !

Sinomo


----------



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
As tu essayé toutes les sortes de "reset" possibles sur ton mac? PMU, NVRAM, PRAM...


----------



## boddy (18 Juin 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé

Ce pourrait être un problème tout bête (si j'ose dire !).

Si Skype se lance et fonctionne, on peut supposer que cela pourrait être un problème de luminosité : en haut du clavier, tu as deux boutons avec le dessin d'un soleil, appuie plusieurs fois sur le plus gros soleil pour voir si ça change quelque chose.


----------



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

boddy a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé
> 
> Ce pourrait être un problème tout bête (si j'ose dire !).
> 
> Si Skype se lance et fonctionne, on peut supposer que cela pourrait être un problème de luminosité : en haut du clavier, tu as deux boutons avec le dessin d'un soleil, appuie plusieurs fois sur le plus gros soleil pour voir si ça change quelque chose.



Whahou! Ca voudrais dire que la luminosité se baisse juste après avoir rempli ton mot de passe? Je ne pensais pas à une solution aussi simple... Enfin, si notre ami vient de Windows, on comprend pourquoi il se fait des noeuds au cerveau!


----------



## sinomo (18 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Bonjour,
> As tu essayé toutes les sortes de "reset" possibles sur ton mac? PMU, NVRAM, PRAM...



Hello ! 
Merci à vous tous pour vos réponses et propositions. 
Pour répondre à esv^^, je viens d'essayer PRAM(Au démarrage du mac, juste après le "boing" tenir enfoncé "alt-pomme-p-r" jusqu'au deuxième "boing"), NVRAM (Au démarrage tenir enfoncé "alt-pomme-p-r" jusqu'au quatriième "boing") et PMU (Retirer la batterie et la prise secteur puis appuyer sur le bouton d'alim pendant 5-10 sec); aucune modification pour les trois...

En ce qui concerne la proposition de boddy, malheureusement j'avais déjà essayé et ce n'est pas la solution, sachant que lorsque l'écran noir apparait et que je bouge le curseur ( ou appuie sur n importe quelle touche d'ailleurs), je me retrouve sur l'écran avec le nom d utilisateur et le mot de passe...

Merci beaucoup pour vos propositions, j apprecie beaucoup  Continuons !


----------



## esv^^ (18 Juin 2012)

Démarrage sur un moniteur, ça donne quoi?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h05 ----------

Essaye ça sinon...J'aimerais quand même bien savoir ce qui se passe si tu branche un projo ou un écran externe...
Braque une forte source de luminosité sur ton écran; ça donne qqchose?


----------



## sinomo (19 Juin 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Démarrage sur un moniteur, ça donne quoi?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h05 ----------
> 
> ...



Merci pour les propositions, c'est vrai que ca pourrait donner quelque chose. Je vais tenter ca les prochains jours, lorsque j aurai accès un à projo et/ou écran externe. En espérant que l installation du projo/de l ecran ne demande pas de manip d option ou d installation, chose que je ne pourrai pas faire en l occurence. 
Je vous tiens au courant, merci beaucoup !


----------



## esv^^ (19 Juin 2012)

sinomo a dit:


> Merci pour les propositions, c'est vrai que ca pourrait donner quelque chose. Je vais tenter ca les prochains jours, lorsque j aurai accès un à projo et/ou écran externe. En espérant que l installation du projo/de l ecran ne demande pas de manip d option ou d installation, chose que je ne pourrai pas faire en l occurence.
> Je vous tiens au courant, merci beaucoup !



Non, il suffit juste d'avoir un adaptateur VGA; normalement, tu en a eu 1 avec ton MacBook . Ca devrais ressembler à ça; après tout dépend de ta connectique...


----------

